# A-10s , F-16 and Warthogs!



## davechng (Jan 12, 2016)

we have 4 A-10 from 357th FS visiting our TX base for a week! on Dec 8th, we caught an F-35B testing the VSTOL and an Iraqi F16IQ. unfortunalty miss the F-35B from Royal Navy testing by a day! she did not fly the day I was photographing...
Detail and more pictures here please click this site
http://airwingspotter.com/hogs-vipers-herki-birds-and-lightnings-12-8-2015/

Cheers!

DaveC
http://www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## rancho_runner (Jan 12, 2016)

Great pics, davechng !
What camera/lens did you use ?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 12, 2016)

The A-10 is a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## jthomson (Jan 12, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The A-10 is a beautiful aircraft.



By any chance have you been the beneficiary of close ground support by a Warthog?
It's ugly as sin, but grunts love em.

On an other note I once saw a close formation flying display by a national guard outfit flying Warthogs at the Hamilton Air show. One of the most spectacular displays I have ever seen. They flew, low, slow and closer, than I have ever seen airplanes together. A truly remarkable (but ugly) aircraft. ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2016)

Great shots, davechng. Well done.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 12, 2016)

jthomson said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > The A-10 is a beautiful aircraft.
> ...



The Air Force should retire all warthogs! Give them to the Army, who will fly them in close air support for the next 50 years. The warthog is as enduring and effective at close air support as the B-52 is at bombing and giving it up is ridicules.


----------



## davechng (Jan 12, 2016)

thanks for the kind words.....

Pic taken with Canon 7d Mark 2 with Sigma 150-600mm 

DaveC


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 12, 2016)

jthomson said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > The A-10 is a beautiful aircraft.
> ...



No my experience was on the flight line and, unfortunately, the occasional accident.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 12, 2016)

davechng said:


> we have 4 A-10 from 357th FS visiting our TX base for a week! on Dec 8th, we caught an F-35B testing the VSTOL and an Iraqi F16IQ. unfortunalty miss the F-35B from Royal Navy testing by a day! she did not fly the day I was photographing...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> DaveC


Love the heat shimmy on the last shot. Bravo!


----------



## jthomson (Jan 15, 2016)

that last picture shows why the F-35 is going to be a flop. It's trying to be all things to all people.
The A-10 was brilliant (but ugly) as it was designed to fulfill one role and it does it very well. The army and the marines know that help has arrived and is there to stay when an A-10 shows up. It also survives in an AA missile environment much better than the attack helicopters the army was counting on.


----------

